# Mullet Run Is ON!!!!!, short video, Jax



## tarpon1716 (Sep 15, 2014)

When coastal mullet run ALL manner of fish turn on a feeding frenzy. Check out this MASSIVE school of striped mullet as they cruise along a river toward the open ocean.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

Where`s a skiff and 500 yards of net when you need em?


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 17, 2014)

Where's your snatch hooks? It would be like shooting fish in a barrel!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 17, 2014)

Some fine eating right there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2014)

Dog Hunter said:


> Some fine eating right there.





You ain`t lyin`. I love fried mullet. Love em smoked too.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t lyin`. I love fried mullet. Love em smoked too.



Yes sir.  Like them that much more on a cold night too.


----------

